# Hunters better be prepared



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://kutv.com/news/local/utah-to-expand-cougar-hunting

We as sportsmen better be prepared because there is a fight coming. After watching today's wildlife board meeting, it has me a little worried, what happens when those sitting on the board aren't the people they are? There was a lot of anti-cougar hunting comments and questions and petitions at today's board meeting. While I stand by trapping and lion and bobcat hunting with dogs, traps, and by whatever means are legal, it's getting harder and harder to not get a little worried. These meetings seem to have a very vocal group of people who get ignored by the wildlife board on their comments. I absolutely side with the DWR and their biologists on their recommendations today but the criticism was unreal, and our wildlife board will continue to come under fire. The activists are taking their seat at the table, I hope sportsmen are ready to take there's as well. I don't agree with everything the DWR does as I've been very vocal about, but I also don't care to have agenda driven, non-biological decisions being made by pressure from activists. We aren't California yet, but we better be ready to fight and make sure it doesn't happen as well. Give hunting a good name, and be ready to defend it in coming years, especially cougar, bear, and coyote hunting. We are a huge minority, and we've always had the majority seat at the table with our DWR, it's time we realize what we have to protect and the work it's going to take to do so.


----------

